# formando como que



## gvergara

Oi:

Acabo de ver esta estrutura num libro de gramática

_Podemos observar que os pronomes pessoais átonos SE e LHE se incorporam fonéticamente ao verbo, *formando* com ese *como que* uma só palavra._
*Do libro "Novíssima gramática portuguesa" de Domingos Paschoal Cegalla*

Pois, pensando que podia se tratar duma estrutura obsoleta, googleei-a com os seguintes resultados e perguntei-me qual a função de _como que_. Também achei esta discussão que eu mesmo começei, e acho que possa ter alguma relação entre o emprego de _como que_ em ambas a suas orações, mas não fica completamente claro para mim. Podiam me ajudar?

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

_'Como que_' significa neste caso _'algo semelhante a..._', _'uma coisa parecida com..._', _'como se fosse..._'.

Um abraço


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> _'Como que_' significa neste caso _'algo semelhante a..._', _'uma coisa parecida com..._', _'como se fosse..._'.
> 
> Um abraço


 Oi Carlos:

Neste caso? Há outros casos em que se possa utilizar _como que_ com o mesmo significado?


----------



## Carfer

Recorrendo à mesma consulta ao Google que fizeste, aqui tens alguns exemplos tirados de lá:

os franceses sentem-se *como que* sob ameaça (como se estivessem)
Mais uma referência que constitui *como que* um prémio (uma espécie de)
*Como que* um pedido (colectivo e imaterial) de desculpas! (como se fosse)

Atenção, porém, que vais encontrar muitas perguntas do género *'Como que* eu faço para...?'. Aí, claro, é como se estivesse dito 'Como faço para...?' Esse *'Como que' *interrogativo quase não se usa em Portugal. Deste lado do Atlântco nós dizemos : 'Como *é* que ...'


----------



## Outsider

"Forming a single word, of sorts."
"As if forming a single word."
"As if merging into a single word."


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Atenção, porém, que vais encontrar muitas perguntas do género *'Como que* eu faço para...?'. Aí, claro, é como se estivesse dito 'Como faço para...?' Esse *'Como que' *interrogativo quase não se usa em Portugal. Deste lado do Atlântco nós dizemos : 'Como *é* que ...'


 Gracias. Essa elipsis de é também aplicável a as(me desculpem, nao tenho acento grave) outras palavras interrogativas? (_Onde que nasciste? // Quando que viras?)_

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Gracias. Essa elipsis de é também aplicável a as(me desculpem, nao tenho acento grave) outras palavras interrogativas? (_Onde que nasciste? // Quando que viras?)_
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Em Portugal não.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal não.


 Gracias. E no Brasil?


----------



## Carfer

Desculpem, referia-me a esta pergunta do Gonzalo



gvergara said:


> Gracias. Essa elips*e*  é também aplicável  às outras palavras interrogativas? (_Onde que nasc*e*ste? // Quando que virás?)_
> 
> Gonzalo


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Desculpem, referia-me a esta pergunta do Gonzalo


 Gracias pelas correcoes.




Outsider said:


> De acordo. As vogais nem precisam de ser iguais. Crase é a fusão da última vogal de uma palavra com a primeira vogal da palavra seguinte. Em português, há meia dúzia de palavras em que a crase se representa graficamente com acento grave na letra "a".
> 
> Mas estamos a afastar-nos do assunto...


 Sim! Volto a perguntar ... Pode se omitir o é com outras palavras interrogativas no portugues brasileiro???? (_Donde que nasceste? // Quando que virás?_)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

gvergara said:


> Sim! Volto a perguntar ... Pode se omitir o é com outras palavras interrogativas no portugues brasileiro???? (_Donde que nasceste? // Quando que virás?_)



Tenho entendido que sim.


----------



## gvergara

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Tenho entendido que sim.


Muitas gracias, Ricardo.


----------



## Outsider

Não, Ricardo, em Portugal não falamos assim. 

Eu acho que tem que ver com o facto de que aqui esses advérbios interrogativos se pronunciam muito ao de leve. São clíticos, o que significa precisam de se "apoiar" foneticamente na palavra que os segue. No Brasil, parece-me que são pronunciados com maior acentuação. Daí poderem sustentar-se sozinhos na frase.

Gvegara, _Donde que nasceste_ acho que nem no Brasil nem em Portugal se diz. É _Onde (é) que nasceste_. O "é" não se pode omitir em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Só para esclarecer ao Gonzalo que não é errado dizer_ donde nasceste._ 
A definição de donde é: (Aurélio)
1.  Indica procedência, origem; do qual lugar; de que lugar:    (donde vem?)
 2.     Indica origem; causa; de quê: 
 3.     Indica conclusão; daí:

Poderá mais ser uma questão de uso, simplesmente.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> _'Como que_' significa neste caso _'algo semelhante a..._', _'uma coisa parecida com..._', _'como se fosse..._'.
> 
> Um abraço


 
Poder-se-ia consdirerar _como que_ como uma expressao fixa que pode ser utilizada noutros casos? (Exemplo: "_Voce gostou do restaurante italiano ao qual foi?" "Nao sei, os pratos eram estranhos. *Comi como que* _(=algo semelhante a) _espaguete, mas nao sei exatamente o que era_. Me desculpem pelo exemplo bobo, mas nao me ocorre nada melhor neste momento )

Gonzalo


----------



## thiagolb

Não, Gvergara.

*Como que* normalmente se acompanha de adjetivo.


----------



## gvergara

thiagolb said:


> Não, Gvergara.
> 
> *Como que* normalmente se acompanha de adjetivo.


 Mas acho que _formando_, neste caso, é um verbo, nao um adjetivo, ou me engano?

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Poder-se-ia consdirerar _como que_ como uma expressao fixa que pode ser utilizada noutros casos? (Exemplo: "_Voce gostou do restaurante italiano ao qual foi?" "Nao sei, os pratos eram estranhos. *Comi como que* _(=algo semelhante a) _espaguete, mas nao sei exatamente o que era_. Me desculpem pelo exemplo bobo, mas nao me ocorre nada melhor neste momento )
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Pode. Não obstante, neste caso concreto não seria, penso eu, a forma mais habitual de dizer. 'Comi uma coisa parecida com esparguete' seria mais comum.


----------



## thiagolb

gvergara said:


> Mas acho que _formando_, neste caso, é um verbo, nao um adjetivo, ou me engano?
> 
> Gonzalo



É um verbo, sim.

Eu me referia à palavra que se segue ao *como que.* No caso de "espaguete", que é um substantivo, não daria certo.

Mas minha observação foi precipitada. Realmente não se trata de ser um adjetivo ou não (como mostra o seu exemplo, que deu origem ao tópico: "formando *como que* uma só palavra").

Parece ser mais uma questão de uso. Em algumas situações soa melhor, em outras não. É aquele tipo de coisa que só nativos ou quem está muito acostumado com o idioma consegue sentir.- Apareceu *como que* de repente. [= de forma repentina; fórmula comum em português]
- Aquela coisa verde era *como que* um musgo. [= era parecida com musgo]
- Caminhava lentamente, *como que* pensando na vida. [= como se estivesse pensando na vida]
- Vi que tinha os olhos ausentes, *como que* cansados de ver as mazelas do mundo. [= como se estivessem cansados]​Há também *como quem,* usado para pessoas:- Ficou lá, parado, *como quem* espera o fim do mundo.
- Como quem analisa um apostema,
De repente, acordando na desgraça,
Viu toda a podridão de sua raça...
Na tumba de Iracema!
[Augusto dos Anjos]​E *como quando:*- Corri eufórico, *como quando* era criança. [= da forma como eu corria quando era criança]
- Apertou meu braço, *como quando* eu tentava fugir. [= da mesma forma que fazia nas ocasiões em que eu tentava fugir]​


----------

